
Ask HN: Can you recommend some 33c3 talks? - gorekee
Which talks of the 33c3 have impressed you and you can recommend?
======
ust
I found this one very interesting, about using ultrasound for tracking

[https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8336-talking_behind_your_back#vi...](https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8336-talking_behind_your_back#video&t=3)

I think it was also on HN a few days ago..

------
moritzsimon
In no particular order I found these quite I interesting:

Dieselgate – A year later

Where in the World Is Carmen Sandiego? (Hacking flight tickets)

Visiting The Bear Den (cyber espionage)

Welcome to the Anthropocene

Shining some light on the Amazon Dash button (Super advanced Hardware hacking
skills on the dash button)

------
efferifick
I liked and recommend "The Transhumanist Paradox"

[https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8064-the_transhumanist_paradox](https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8064-the_transhumanist_paradox)

------
gorekee
Also see _Great talks and presentations at 33C3_ [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13309534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13309534)

